
Share your terminal as a web application with Go - prtkgpt
https://pusher.com/tutorials/terminal-web-go
======
hsnewman
This has been done:
[https://github.com/yudai/gotty](https://github.com/yudai/gotty)

~~~
verdverm
Nice share, supports input if you like being risky!

